# Taststar Auswertungsdateien bearbeiten



## Candyass (1. Oktober 2003)

Hallo

Vielleicht kennt ihr das Programm Taststar. Wenn man damit Schreibt kann man natürlich nicht das geschrieben Verbessern, halt wie eine Arbeit für Tastschreiben -.-

Naja, das müssen wir speichern und drucken. Diese Auswertungsfile hat EXAKT den gleichen Inhalt wie das gedruckte, nur verschlüsselt.

Hat jemand hier einen Plan wie ich das rückgängig machen kann? (Ich weiß nicht wie die File verschlüsselt wurde).

Gibt es sowas schon im Internet? vielleicht weiß ja jemand bescheid.... naja

Wer das Proggi NICHT kennt, Google It !...

Also vielen dank für Hilfe  Können wir echt gebrauchen (Tastschreiben is so  eh... -.-)

Bis dann
daniel


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. Oktober 2003)

a) Wir helfen doch nicht beim Schummeln  
b) Woher weißt Du das der Inhalt EXAKT gleich ist, wenn er verschlüsselt ist?
c) Interessant wäre es aber trotzdem mal .. häng doch mal Originaltext und verschlüsselte Datei an


----------



## Candyass (1. Oktober 2003)

Na ich weiß es daher, weil LEERZEICHEN nicht verschlüsselt werden (return etc auch nit) und daher sieht der verschlüsselte dem original seeeehr ähnlich  Den text kann ich dir morgen geben (inna schule, hab hier kein taststar sry )


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Oktober 2003)

*Dann, ...*

... so scheint es, ist es eine ziemlich dämliche Verschlüsselung. Die Programmierer von Schulsoftware halten Schüler für ziemlich dämlich ...
Hab mir ja selbst einige Feinde unter den verantwortlichen Lehrern und bei Softwareschmieden gemacht, während der Schulzeit - is noch nit lang her *g*

*Grüße an die Leute von "I-Café" für Schulen*

Hast Du schon mal geschaut ob die Zeichen vielleicht nur nach dem Caesar-Prizip verschlüsselt wurden? Einfach die Buchstaben um *n* Stellen im Alphabet verschieben (lernt man schon als 7-jähriger in der "Micky Maus", wenn wieder Agentenspielzeug dran ist) 

Beide Texte zum vergleichen wären supa ;-) 

Aber ich kann nix versprechen, bin eigentlich kein Krypto-Mensch. Habe nur gesundes Interesse


----------



## Candyass (2. Oktober 2003)

hifi, gute idee werd gleich mal vergleichen (bin immanoch@home ^^)

joa die halten schüler sowieso für dämlich *gg* also ich schaus mir mal an und poste nacher den code


----------



## Candyass (2. Oktober 2003)

Moin

So hier der Datei-Inhalt:


> TASTstar 4.0 - #0000034396
> .T<}6üTäBWF:lYNÖR<äOZöFrl%flj+DGr,vqtt~G>>äLVFbXüaz7üCä) -,48s@X
> 28
> 6>
> ...



Im Anhang sehr ihr das Original!

So, bis späda muss zum Unterricht 

(Naja jetzt wo ichs mir mal genau ansehe, sind ENTERZEICHEN usw doch verschlüsselt.. ach ich hab kein plan davon...)


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Oktober 2003)

Also, die "Verschlüsselung" läßt sich hoffentlich aus dem Text herausarbeiten. Es gibt feste und variable Bestandteile in den Dateien. Inwiefern Dir das nützt, weiß ich nicht 

Da hab ich zu wenig Erfahrung. Das Prinzip würde ich verstehen, wenn ich es erklärt bekommen würde, aber es erkennen ... ne, nicht meine Welt.

DEMO2: 1 Buchstabe -> " I "
DEMO3: 2 Buchstaben -> " In "

0 Fehler


----------

